# Flow ratchets slip? What them fix? Here's how.



## john doe (Nov 6, 2009)

Some people like me have had problems with their Flow LSR ratchets slipping on 13 and 14 bindings. The problem comes from there being too much play/space in the ratchet for the strap. This makes them easy to use like normal ratchets but they can also slip. I figured out a cheap, and sort of easy fix.

Supplies you'll need. 

soda can
tin snips
small snip
knife
screw driver
ratchets
and, of coarse, beer. Green Flash Palate Wrecker for me.










First you cut off the top and bottom of the can to get a sheet of aluminum.










Then you cut strips that can fit in the ratchet like this. The toe ratchets need thinner strips.










Then you fold over the tab side to see where to make a slot in the strip for the tap.










Using your awesome knife skills you make a nice perfect slot for the tab to go through.










It fits like this.










While that's in position you can use the #2 screw driver to punch a hole for the screw.










That will leave some bits you want to trim off.










Trim them off and you have the finished product.










The screw will hold them in place and it provides just enough shimming to let the locks work far better. The only down side is it is a little harder getting the ladder strap started in the ratchet. It releases just as easy, which is the important part in case you are stuck in deep snow.

Haven't tried them on the hill yet but I am confident in them. 

Disclaimer: I take no responsibility for any negative results anyone gets from trying this. Thin aluminum can be very sharp. Be careful.


----------



## ETM (Aug 11, 2009)

Nice DIY dude!


----------



## surfinsnow (Feb 4, 2010)

Nice fix. But when I pay that kind of money (which I did, and more, for NXT's) I shouldn't have to "fixing" them with old Coke cans and duct tape.


----------



## ThisIsSnow (Dec 7, 2013)

wow this came at an opportune time, I just contacted Flow about this. Took me a while to realize that my toes hurt at the end of the day because the toe rachets were getting tighter -.-

this would be a good temporary fix until Flow can respond!


----------



## slyder (Jan 18, 2010)

I went even dumber and just put duct tape on the bottom of the ladder strap. 

It was been on for 4 weeks now without peeling off and has worked quite well to keep the ladder from tightening up on me when my boots aren't in them

If I have any complaint it's that Flow never properly addressed this issue with the new design starting in 2013. Not sure the 14's got fixed but doesn't seem like it. 
I have and still support Flow and they have given me great CS. Still pointing this out as I see it as a downside to Flows.


----------



## SnowDragon (Apr 23, 2012)

I'm curious:
Do you get better response from using a Dr. Pepper can, a Coke can, or a Pepsi can?
Which has the stiffest flex, lightest weight, and adaptability to the shape of my boot?

I couldn't resist.


----------



## 2hipp4u (Dec 24, 2010)

slyder said:


> I went even dumber and just put duct tape on the bottom of the ladder strap.
> 
> It was been on for 4 weeks now without peeling off and has worked quite well to keep the ladder from tightening up on me when my boots aren't in them
> 
> ...


I had the Fuse and they are still not fixed, LSR is a joke as they have never worked as advertised and flow dont give a shit. The ratchets not working was not the deal braeker with me however, heel lift and boot fit in the binding made me sell them.



GreyDragon said:


> I'm curious:
> Do you get better response from using a Dr. Pepper can, a Coke can, or a Pepsi can?
> Which has the stiffest flex, lightest weight, and adaptability to the shape of my boot?
> 
> I couldn't resist.


Should of used a beer can.


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

winner thread


----------



## t21 (Dec 29, 2010)

That's to bad you have to do all that to fix the issue. I have the AT and i have no issues with it so i assume this is just on the toe cap version :dunno:


----------



## larrytbull (Oct 30, 2013)

I found that the slipping on the ratchets on my 14 nx2-se was cause by my board slapping at end of run. it caused the lock lever to pop up. I have since reformed my board slappiing so that I pay attention to the locks.

I do see how the fix you put could help, but i would avoid the sharp aluminum and go with an eva foam or something less sharp


----------



## john doe (Nov 6, 2009)

slyder said:


> I went even dumber and just put duct tape on the bottom of the ladder strap.


I had a couple layers of vinyl from a sticker pack on my ladders. I just wanted something more durable.


2hipp4u said:


> Should of used a beer can.


Beer cans are thinner then soda cans. 



larrytbull said:


> I do see how the fix you put could help, but i would avoid the sharp aluminum and go with an eva foam or something less sharp


I used the aluminum because I didn't want to rely on an adhesive in a cold wet environment and didn't want something that could wear or break down over time. Once on the binding any sharps edges aren't really exposed.


----------



## Kijima (Mar 3, 2019)

Its almost 2020 and I have this same issue but on the other side of the binding with the quick release buckles. My binding literally undid itself mid turn today.


----------

